

New species - miraj
http://www.bbc.co.uk/nature/13500847

======
Jun8
Top N lists are always whimsical but this must be the best one: top 10 new
species according to what?

According to this blog ([http://bushwarriors.wordpress.com/2010/12/28/saying-
hello-te...](http://bushwarriors.wordpress.com/2010/12/28/saying-hello-ten-
new-species-discovered-in-2010/)), which covers the same list but is more
informative), thousands of species were discovered in 2010, in fact it says "A
recent report suggests that three new species are being discovered in the
Mekong region each week! "

------
tintin
Are they new species or recently discovered species?

~~~
digitaltothem
Recently discovered species. I asked myself the same question, but then read
the caption on the photo of the newly discovered leech, where it says
"Scientists know of up to 700 leech species but suspect thousands more exist."
But, it would be nice that even though many species face extinction today,
there are new ones enriching the earth as well.

------
forinti
My wife is gonna love the jumping cockroaches.

------
wyclif
Monitor lizards in the Philippines are really big. So are the iguanas.

